# Wildfire on BigSpencer Mtn today...New growth for next spring...



## bigbog (Aug 5, 2012)

So today, ~30min ago...heard on news of a wildfire on one of my favorite hikes/climbs.  Hope the Maine Fire Service gets a hold on the fire....
It's a terrific mountain to hike/climb and overlooks a favorite little pond to paddle(~12' max depth, spring-fed)...  Moose, especially big bulls and young...love this place as it's mud bottom & weedy = lots of salt for them, and cold water. 
Top pic is from a few miles to the south....
The bottom pic is on a little road, approaching from the East...showing the easier NE/trail slope.


----------



## Nick (Aug 6, 2012)

That mountain looks cool, like it's in the middle of nowhere. i realize the pic is probably cropped or something but it just looks like it's this standalone bump.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 6, 2012)

No nothing done to the photo, just taken with my little PowerShot A520..  Was just one of those bright sunny/hazy, hot, muggy days we all had back in July.  Mountain is built like a briefcase.....here's another south-side view from ~5mi.  
"When you show the outdoors as it is....the camera does not lie" ...Bill Mason.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 7, 2012)

Construction work on one or both of the towers..., cell/MSP, combined with dry cond....started the summit(middle-mtn) fire but is expected to be under control this morning.


----------

